# Seminole/Fish Pond Drain - it's sure different



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Been here on Ocean Seminole for a few days and have a week more to find fish. No place for a puddle jumper like my 14 ft.river Jon, but using caution and not venturing far from safe harbor it's safe enough if you watch the wind. Staying pretty much in Fish Pond Drain down where it meets up with the lake. By 9 o'clock the wind is up and only bigger boats are safe out in the open water. 

Not all that much fishing going on in my area on the Drain. A few bass boats and just one other today looking for shellcrackers today. Last year there was more fishing activity this time of year.

Found an area this morning with beds all over the place in 3 - 4 ft. water. Water is very clear. White sand spots easy to see, but no fish on bed that I could see. A local guy fishing there got 8 yesterday but the bite has been off since the last cold front moved through, so he said. I'm not sure if the beds were bass or shellcrackers....looked more like bass to me though.

Scouted Spring Creek yesterday out of Reynoldsville Park Landing. The grass was much worse than I had anticipated...even the channel was a problem in places where the creek starts to narrow. My 25hp won't cut through this stuff like to big motor with SS prop. Had really hoped to fish the creek for shellcrackers, but with the grass and not knowing the area it was just too much. It's much worse than last year. Actually found a perfect hole clear of grass in 7 ft. water, but all I caught were a few dink bream. 

Haven't figured out how to fish cats with all the grass (hydrilla). Even clear water on top the grass is feet thick on the bottom. Maybe a chunk of shrimp under a bobber ......haven't tried that yet.

Things to do and weather coming in over the weekend, but next week I'm fishing catfish on the Chattahoochee from Trails End Marina for a couple of days. At least I'll be back on a river where I'm more comfortable. 

Keepers so far: 2 bass, 2 shellcrackers, 5 bream....all on Blountstown earthworms. Haven't caught a fish with a cricket.

Video: https://youtu.be/9DHWYPng8xU


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Man, I wish I got to fish as much as you do.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for the report, Fishwalton. I have wondered about Seminole, but I have only my 16' jonboat (which rides really low to the water, I don't trust it anywhere there is decent waves or chop) or my 23' cc. So I don't feel like I"m properly equipped for that type of lake.

I hope you find some fish, but the feedback is still helpful. :thumbsup:


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

SurfRidr said:


> Thanks for the report, Fishwalton. I have wondered about Seminole, but I have only my 16' jonboat (which rides really low to the water, I don't trust it anywhere there is decent waves or chop) or my 23' cc. So I don't feel like I"m properly equipped for that type of lake.
> 
> I hope you find some fish, but the feedback is still helpful. :thumbsup:



Plenty of fishing all around the lake without venturing out into open water. I just go down the Drain to the lake, fish around the confluence, then just look and watch those 50 mph boats run the channels. Plenty of boats less than 23 ft. Way up the Drain I found a couple of lakes yesterday that are just fine for a small boats.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Trails End Marina*

Finally got to the Hooch today. I was the only rig in the parking lot all afternoon long. Yesterday when I checked it out there was no one there in the morning. No activity usually means poor fishing and that was the case this afternoon. Got a few small bream, but no catfish. This is a clear water river with zillions of acres of ponds off the river. Overwhelming when you are not familiar with the area, but I still enjoyed scoping with the Humminbird. Didn't mark many fish at all and saw only 2 other boats on the water over about 3 miles of river. 

I'm ready to get back to the Choctawhatchee although it's on another rise from the rain yesterday. However, it sure is nice here where I'm staying.....hard to pack up and leave the tranquility.


----------

